
PinePhone Review - azdle
https://drewdevault.com//2019/12/18/PinePhone-review.html
======
herogreen
duplicate of recent submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21824962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21824962)

